# Anyone want to take a crack at sexing these ?



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I think male and female by toe pads , but there body shape are exactly the same .


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

in the 1st pic, frog in front of coco hut is female. i can't really tell on the others. the pics are turned side ways. there's an app you can download to correct your pics from turning sideways when you upload the pics to the internet.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

The last one looks like a male by the front toepads, unless being on the glass made them look huge for some reason.
Bryan


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Na there huge . There twice the size of the other one . Think that gets me is they are the exact same size and body shape .


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

They are hard to sex. I have heard for years that tincs can have prominent toe pads in females and some males will be as 'robust' as a standard female. To be honest, the only way to be sure is to hear a soft buzzing call from the viv, or see courtship followed by the deposition of eggs. Or simply finding eggs 

Best of luck~

JBear


----------

